# The best Walleye jiggin rod you own...



## WallyKiller

I'm going to treat myself to a new rod for nest year. I'm thinking a St.Croix legend series rod, not sure what one to choose though. I will mostly jig the lake with blade baits and hair jigs.

So tell me your all time best rod you have for jiggin

Thanks in advance!!!


----------



## Tuna Time

i like them 10ft steelhead rods u can feel everything!!!!! best rod out there, i think there made by Shakespeare


----------



## Woodbutcher-1

It's not the rod,it's the Wrist.


----------



## MDH

I love my 6.5 foot medium St croix avid. I can feel everything with that thing! 

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Jim Zellinger

You will never be dissapointed with a St. Croix Rod, I only have one rod to convert to ST Croix and that is a little pan fish rod. 

Even my ice fishing rods are St Croix, I just love them.


----------



## FishermanJohn

You'll never go wrong with a St. Croix. Especially the Legend series. I use a 6.5 MF Avid, Quantum Tour Edition PT20 with 15# Power Pro mainline, 6 or 8# fluoro leader for jigging and blades. Great setup.


----------



## Bill4bass

WallyKiller said:


> I'm going to treat myself to a new rod for nest year. I'm thinking a St.Croix legend series rod, not sure what one to choose though. I will mostly jig the lake with blade baits and hair jigs.
> 
> So tell me your all time best rod you have for jiggin
> 
> Thanks in advance!!!


I don't think they're made anymore but I have a 6'6" MH Bud Earhardt jiggen stick that I've had for about 12 years! I love it! I've had to replace the tip eyelet once due to I use it pretty hard but it's still with me jiggen up walleye from 30' with jiggen spoons and bass from 2' using jig-n-pigs!! I would say anything with a heavy to med-heavy action with a moderate to slow tip! Fast tips don't work for me in jiggen mode!! It'll be interesting to see what others are saying!!!!


<&bull{{><


----------



## chamookman

WK - Can't go wrong with a Croix. That said, I have both St.Croix & G. Loomis and by far for virticle jigging, My "go-to" stik is a Loomis CR722 - 6' Med. action baitcasting rod. Teamed with a low profile baitcaster (w/flipping switch) and 8 lb. Fireline. Swear I can feel 'Eyeballs breath on the jig before they inhale it :yikes::lol::lol:! Baitcasters with a flipping switch allow one handed depth adjustments - handy when jigging with two rods. Good fishing, C-man.


----------



## swaprat

i like these guide select rods better then st croix there fast action very sensitive rods for half the price of the st croix. if stubron on buying somthing high end usa made go for gloomis or st croix. top two links are guide select rods from the okuma rod company. well known in the steel haed salmon end of fishing. they do have a lifetime warranty for around 80-100 bucks for the okuma guide selects. im8 fast action blanks almost landed a salmon in less then 5 minutes with mine this year. dad could not get the net under it because of rock under the fish net got stuck on rocks. any ways please enjoy the links 
&#12288;
http://www.troutlet.com/Okuma-Guide-Select-Spinning-Rods-P399.aspx
http://www.miklurchtackle.com/index.php?productID=69
besides the guide slect there is g-loomis and st croix if you want usa made. 
http://www.cabelas.com/product/Fishing/Fishing-Rods/Spinning-Rods%7C/pc/104793480/c/104764680/sc/104836680/G-Loomis-Walleye-Series-Spinning-Rod/704784.uts?destination=%2Fcatalog%2Fbrowse%2Ffishing-fishing-rods-spinning-rods%2Fg-loomis%2F_%2FN-1102841%2B1000003479%2FNe-1000003479%2FNs-CATEGORY_SEQ_104836680%3FWTz_l%3DSBC%253BMMcat104793480%253Bcat104764680%26WTz_st%3DGuidedNav%26WTz_stype%3DGNU&WTz_l=SBC%3BMMcat104793480%3Bcat104764680%3Bcat104836680


----------



## 1ManWolfPak

I just got the new 6'10" MH st croix legend extreme and that is one awesome rod. Very fast tip, extremely light, but has a good backbone for a solid hook set. I have three legends now, and I can't get over how light and sensitive they are. U will be very happy with that I guarantee it.

Outdoor Hub mobile, the outdoor information engine


----------



## Ann Arbor Hokie

As everyone here has said, St. Croix makes some incredible rods. If you have a place like cabela's or gander mt to test rods, check out the fenwick HMX rods if youre after sensitivity. Love the rod blanks they use to build the rods.

There's also another series of very good rods from Star Rods. Used the plasma series rods back in NJ salt and loved them. They were always the highest quality and i assume that transfers to their stellar lite series.

But again, let me reiterate, if you have the cash to spend, St. Croix rods are awesome. Just wanted to give some suggestions for competitor comparison.

Tom


----------



## William H Bonney

7' St. Croix Avid, one piece, M, fast-action.


----------



## MSUICEMAN

fenwicks are nice, though they felt a bit heavier in hand than my stix i typically use.

that being said, my two favorite walleye jigging rods are both custom (by myself):
I have a 6'3" SCIV MXF that I made into a baitcaster for vertical jigging. And a SCV 6'0 MF stick thats a spinning rod that I use for a lot of things.

I've abused the SCV quite a bit and it keeps on ticking... i'm kind of surprised by that. I also have a loomis SJ722 that is nice for jigging also.


----------



## Freedom1955

It kind of depends on the size of boat your fishing out of, bigger boat means longer rod.
I fish out of a 14 footer and use 5' 6" rods or at max 6 footers, medium light action. I've got a St. Croix Avid 6 foot medium light that for me is a little long, nice rod though.
My other jigging rods are 20 to 25 years old 5 and a half footers. One is a Shimano SpeedMaster SM-2551 medium /light and the other is a Series One same length both as good as I've put my hands on.


----------



## badger

MDH said:


> I love my 6.5 foot medium St croix avid. I can feel everything with that thing!


----------



## tsr770

I always end up going back to my St.Croix too, which is a 8.5' Wild River in MH, it's a bit long at times, but is silly sensitive and is the most balanced/comfortable rod I own. The other rod I have that has seen some jigging duty is a Cabelas MagTouch thats a 7' Medium rod. I've only had it one summer now, but it is going to get some serious action on Lake Erie this coming spring.


----------



## BigEyeHunter

Check out the new eyecon series from st. Croix. Took a look at them last night and for the $90 price tag it looksto be one heck of a stick. Don't enen need them but may have to get a new pair for next year.


----------



## REG

My two favorites are a 6' Fin Nor 1 piece rated 4-10# and a Bass Pro Pro Qualifier 5'6" rated 2-8#. For heavier jigs I also like a Rogue 6'6" rated 6-12#.


----------



## B1g daddy of 3

my eyecon jig n rig works great with 10lb smoke fireline


----------



## magnumhntr

Not that I need another jigging rod, but I do believe I will own one of those eyecon rods before the spring jigging begins


----------

